
Clojure dialect written in Go (Joker) - tosh
https://joker-lang.org/
======
equalunique
Nice to see Nix mentioned last (save the best for last, right?) in the list of
installation options on the GitHub page.

Exciting to imagine not having to mess around with Leiningen just to play with
Clojure.

